# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Αναλώσιμα για περιελίξεις

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα , θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω που μπορώ  να βρω αναλώσιμα  για περιελίξεις μοτέρ(πηνιοσυρματα , βερνίκι μόνωσης πηνίων, μονωτικά χαρτάκια   κτλ  );

Στάλθηκε από το 2201117TY μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Στην εταιρεία Γιατράς στην Καλλιθέα. Τηλ: 210-9586562. Web:www.giatras.com.
Πολλά χρόνια εξειδικευμένο μαγαζί-εργαστήριο σε πηνία, μετασχηματιστές κλπ. και άριστοι στη δουλειά τους. Στο λέω εξ ιδίας πείρας όπου έχω αγοράσει μετασχηματιστές κάποιες λίγες φορές που χρειάστηκα.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά δεν ψάχνω να αγοράσω μετασχηματιστή άλλα υλικά , τα οποία να πειραματιστω μόνος μου, και να κάνω περιέλιξη σε μοτερ

Στάλθηκε από το 2201117TY μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb73 (01-11-22)

----------


## george Mp

https://www.coil-maichosoglou.gr/
http://www.sinadinos.gr/site_pages/s...oducts_gr.html

----------

αλπινιστης (01-11-22)

----------


## chipakos-original

> https://www.coil-maichosoglou.gr/
> http://www.sinadinos.gr/site_pages/s...oducts_gr.html


+1 για τον Συναδινό και είναι και ο Στέφος https://stefos-xalkos.gr

----------


## george Mp

> +1 για τον Συναδινό και είναι και ο Στέφος https://stefos-xalkos.gr


Σωστος, δεν ηξερα οτι εχει σαιτ ο Στεφος.

----------

